
A Strange Thing Happened in the Stratosphere - lobster_johnson
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/a-strange-thing-happened-in-the-stratosphere
======
journeeman
Did this affect Google's Project Loon in any way?

~~~
dvh
Don't worry, there is no way Google would cancel any of their projects. Ever!

